# July Mackeral?



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Well after many km's trolling i can say that it is slim pickings at palmy atm. A run here and there encourages me to go on and finally today went south of the border for a hail mary with a good friend. The water was cold and dirty and the swell was up along with the brrr wind. I had given up and was paddling in, when the unthinkable happened and a nice fat 5.5kg/96cm spotty came to me. Its girth was so impressive that I originally called it for over a meter. I am very fulfilled after trying so hard to catch a hoo lately, it is a gr8 consolation prize. Fun times and gr8 eating, will that be my last for this season? Also wanted to say that i really rate the profisha in the swell, big time, i was able to get in and out without getting cleaned up.


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

The king pulls a rabbit out of the hat   nice work
cheers
Ant


----------



## efc (Sep 19, 2006)

Well done mate, I was on the green erics out there today.
Gave up fishing and tried whale watching for a bit.
You guys catch and good waves coming in? I got a bomb out the back and had a refreshing swim.


----------



## Bigdyl (Feb 13, 2012)

if there's a mack out there, chances are you'll find it buddy!


----------



## Bigdyl (Feb 13, 2012)

if there's a mack out there, chances are you'll find it buddy!


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Bigdyl said:


> if there's a mack out there, chances are you'll find it buddy!


You can say that again! :lol: 
Thanks M8.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

efc said:


> Well done mate, I was on the green erics out there today.
> Gave up fishing and tried whale watching for a bit.
> You guys catch and good waves coming in? I got a bomb out the back and had a refreshing swim.


I got on a good one out back, but i got off it to avoid catching it into the shore dump.
Conditions were pretty ordinary out there.


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

Nice one carnster.! Good looking spotty , Lucky last perhaps?..  Maybe a few strays will move this way too. Thanks for that mate.
Wayne


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

Good on you mate, they are still out there, too cold for me now.


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

Nice going son. What are the clothes pegs on the rudder lines for?


----------



## JonoSS (Oct 18, 2013)

carnster said:


> Fun times and gr8 eating, will that be my last for this season?


c'mon mate, at the rate you've been going, it might be the first of next season's mackerel!


----------



## alangoggin (Mar 7, 2011)

Nice going mate, there still getting caught down this way so you lads should see a few more up that way yet


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 24, 2014)

Well done Chris nice size spotty and good to see they're still around!


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

wayneedden said:


> Nice one carnster.! Good looking spotty , Lucky last perhaps?..  Maybe a few strays will move this way too. Thanks for that mate.
> Wayne


I can't recall ever catching a spotty on the GC in July, so pretty happy if is my last, it is funny, because it wasn't that long a go that we were trying to avoid catching them cause they were everywhere. Still want to catch some more hoo and i will keep at it as the rewards are so worth it.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Sprocket said:


> Good on you mate, they are still out there, too cold for me now.


I know what you mean Dave it is quiet cold atm out there.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

jbonez said:


> Nice going son. What are the clothes pegs on the rudder lines for?


Just doing some washing while fishing. 8) 
They are used to keep the lanyards in close to my yak.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

alangoggin said:


> Nice going mate, there still getting caught down this way so you lads should see a few more up that way yet


I hope they make there way in to palmy but for some reason, they generally don't in winter. Maybe the ones that turn up in december are from further south.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

JonoSS said:


> carnster said:
> 
> 
> > Fun times and gr8 eating, will that be my last for this season?
> ...


An early season would be nice for sure.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Godzilla said:


> Well done Chris nice size spotty and good to see they're still around!


Thanks Justin, when you going to get a pro fisha?


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 24, 2014)

carnster said:


> Godzilla said:
> 
> 
> > Well done Chris nice size spotty and good to see they're still around!
> ...


Chris thinking I might get a second hand BFS this week to start with, tossing up between an EVO if I could get a good second hand one or a BFS but don't no of any EVO'S up for grabs and would probably need a 495 as I'm 100kg. Just not real sure about how bad the slap will be with a BFS, regardless I think it would still be a big improvement on the plastic yak I have at the moment plus the important feature of secure storage. Do you have any thoughts Chris? 
Mate I would be pushing shit up hill with the Mrs on a newby and at the cost of Profisha I've got Buckley's chance, anyone would think she was the Financial Planner!


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Godzilla said:


> carnster said:
> 
> 
> > Godzilla said:
> ...


BFS would be more stable or maybe a pope's ski, i think Nico is trying to sell one of his.
An evo is not needed imho unless you are doing big km's offshore and they are not as stable unless you are a bit lighter like the Hotrod.


----------



## TouringTom (Mar 6, 2012)

Well done Chris, proof that hard work and persistence pays off.

Cheers

Tom


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

rodpac said:


> Top stuff Chris, great to see you kicking off the 2014-15 season! :lol: It was a lesson in how to deal with hypothermia for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for coming along Rod, it would have been tough solo.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

TouringTom said:


> Well done Chris, proof that hard work and persistence pays off.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Tom


Thanks Tom, it was worth the effort.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

I got a 96 cm spotty two weeks ago, so that make me the KING?

No! Definitely late in the season though.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

kayakone said:


> I got a 96 cm spotty two weeks ago, so that make me the KING?
> 
> No! Definitely late in the season though.


Rates a mention 4 sure well done Trev.


----------



## efc (Sep 19, 2006)

Haha yeah first kayakers I have seen out there in 2 years, I was pretty surprised considering the conditions.
On a good day windarra banks is within reach for you guys with profishas

I'll be back out there next week again.


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Nice one Chris.

Gary got a run the other day on his Snapper Plastic, so didnt manage to connect and get it in, but it is Very good to know that there is still as chance for them.

Well done mate


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

mate you need to try the boulders for hoos across the border...just before it closed i was having fun(expensive) fun trying to hold onto those angry shi* eating yellowtail kings...lost every one and the tackle...but each time i realed in the yakka i had those wahoos follow and take them under the yak..pity a bridle mono trace dont work for hoos though...

its only 3 clicks offshore..easy smoke in the pro fisha


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

couta1 said:


> mate you need to try the boulders for hoos across the border...just before it closed i was having fun(expensive) fun trying to hold onto those angry shi* eating yellowtail kings...lost every one and the tackle...but each time i realed in the yakka i had those wahoos follow and take them under the yak..pity a bridle mono trace dont work for hoos though...
> 
> its only 3 clicks offshore..easy smoke in the pro fisha


Sounds like fun to me i will try it next year, thanks Steve.


----------



## Wedge (Dec 4, 2012)

Carnster, just out of curosity what camera did you use to take the footage. Nice Fish!


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

It's an old go pro hero 1 with a scratched lens given to me by a mate.
When the sun gets on it, it can be pretty ordinary, but it suits my budget.


----------



## barrajack (May 20, 2007)

Ahh nice work there school teacher man


----------



## barrajack (May 20, 2007)

I see you loose a few fish " go the tru turns brother Salti and them smash the big dogs


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Lazybugger said:


> Yep Carnster is a bit of a hopeless hack and could do with picking up a few more tips off the other bastards. :lol:


Yeah i had better pick up my act! I will have to try the mono with the tru turns.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

barrajack said:


> I see you loose a few fish " go the tru turns brother Salti and them smash the big dogs


Hey mate where on the GC are you living?
Haven't seen you around, you been to palmy yet?
I will look out for you, what kind of stealth have you got?


----------



## barrajack (May 20, 2007)

carnster said:


> barrajack said:
> 
> 
> > I see you loose a few fish " go the tru turns brother Salti and them smash the big dogs
> ...


What's with all these Question's ??

Are you a Policeman , I've been a member longer than you brother ! just had to shoot back home for a few years family issues

But now Im back , Im known back there as the (Durban Couta King)

Jack


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah Carnster, stop harassing our most valuable old members and learn how to catch fish!


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

barrajack said:


> carnster said:
> 
> 
> > barrajack said:
> ...


Just being being friendly. ;-)

Maybe you are thinking of Detective Rodpac!


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

scater said:


> Yeah Carnster, stop harassing our most valuable old members and learn how to catch fish!


Yeah, i didn't realise who i was speaking to; still don't. Can't teach/learn fishing it's innate (you are either born with the passion or not). ;-)


----------



## barrajack (May 20, 2007)

,


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

barrajack said:


> Just being being friendly. ;-)
> 
> Ahh , Good I will send you a pm so we can hook up and I will show and teach you all of my secret safa rig's
> 
> Regard's Jack


I will look forward to it jack.


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

:lol: Welcome back Jack.

All hail the King,,, King Crak. :lol:


----------



## barrajack (May 20, 2007)

Thanks scater and sprocket for the welcome


----------



## barrajack (May 20, 2007)

salticrak said:


> Nah mate just lucky,watch for those Palmy pussies don't infect ya with their softness :twisted:


Cheer's Bro, mate when it warms up a bit would love to make a venture up to your big dog camp

Regards Jack


----------

